# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  При включении экран блокировки не дает войти в windows

## dmitry22

Включаю комп, вижу экран блокировки с картинкой, нажимаю любую клавишу и на мгновение появляется окно ввода пароля и тут же пропадает и появляется опять экран блокировки. 

Пробовал удалить приложение lockapp.exe, тогда при загрузке просто черный экран. 
При загрузке в безопасном режиме появляется экран черный и мышка катается и больше ничего не происходит.

Что делать?

----------


## Skyler

Скорее всего в этом случае повреждены какие-то системные файлы, поэтому windows не запускается. По сути причин по которым не запускается Windows 10 очень много, советую почитать https://tehnichka.pro/windows-10-doe...ntent_header_5 и возможно удастся определить проблему. Если нет, то поможет только переустановка ОС, потому что раз даже безопасный режим не работает, то значит проблема масштабная. :(

----------

